# διασκέδαση vs ψυχαγωγία



## ditobis

καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πώς μεταφράζω τη λέξη διασκέδαση, ως το διασκόρπισμα της ψυχής, και πώς αντίστοιχα την ψυχαγωγία, ως την αγωγή της ψυχής. υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά στην αγγλική γλώσσα; 
ευχαριστώ


----------



## makot

Usually we translate διασκέδαση as amusement or fun and ψυχαγωγία as entertainment. It is true, however, that none of these terms carries the nuances attributed to the Greek words. So perhaps a native English speaker may be of more help?


----------



## OssianX

I respond hesitantly, and only as a native English speaker, because I know so little Greek.  But if I understand the distinction, διασκέδαση has a root that implies dispersion, a scattering of attention so as to relax the mind, while ψυχαγωγία has a root implying more engaged action on the part of the mind.  At least for someone of my social class (academic)--which may be an important proviso!--"amusement" and "fun" and "entertainment" all feel more like διασκέδαση.  (Gregory Bateson says: "As reassurance is the food of anxiety, so entertainment is the food of depression.")

For the greater activity or engagement of the mind, it's (interestingly) harder to find contemporary English equivalents.  I'd suggest "delight," a favorite word of William Blake's (and Jim Morrison's as a result), which still has a lot of resonance.


----------



## shawnee

I wonder if the difference between and ψυχαγωγία could be one of a greater degree of inter activity implied in the first, and a more passive engagement implied in the second. While accepting that there will be considerable overlap between the two, I mean that someone who dances is engaging in διασκέδαση and one who is attending to their stamp collection is engaging in a ψυχαγωγική activity.


----------



## cougr

ditobis said:


> καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πώς μεταφράζω τη λέξη διασκέδαση, ως το διασκόρπισμα της ψυχής, και πώς αντίστοιχα την ψυχαγωγία, ως την αγωγή της ψυχής. υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά στην αγγλική γλώσσα;
> ευχαριστώ



Υπάρχει η λέξη "psychagogy" -που χρησιμοποιήται ελάχιστα και  με διάφορες έννοιες- όπου μια από αυτές είναι το να "άγεις" την ψυχή. Πάντως δεν εμπεριέχει την σημασία της "ψυχαγωγίας" με την ευρύτερα διαδεδομένη έννοια της.


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> I wonder if the difference between and ψυχαγωγία could be one of a greater degree of inter activity implied in the first, and a more passive engagement implied in the second. While accepting that there will be considerable overlap between the two, I mean that someone who dances is engaging in διασκέδαση and one who is attending to their stamp collection is engaging in a ψυχαγωγική activity.



Καλοσήρθες και πάλι shawnee. (with apologies to ireney who is going to have to delete this post for being off topic)


----------



## makot

shawnee said:


> *greater degree of inter activity *vs. *more passive engagement *
> it is not only a question of 'active' vs. 'passive', I'm afraid, (although that is certainly one of the nuances) because participation in a theater show may also be labelled ψυχαγωγία
> Etymologically speaking, ψυχαγωγία lays the emphasis on sth that provides entertainment and at the same time broaden's one's mind. It instructs, amuses, nurtures skills and knowledge -all at once.
> The translations I suggested are a translator's easy way out. I have never come across an English term that truly reflects ψυχαγωγία. On the other hand, I have also come across numerous Greeks that do not make any distinction between the two...
> "The floor is open for discussion"


----------



## OssianX

"Engage" offers some other possibilities, in some contexts.  "Her novel is very engaging" says that it's more than merely entertaining.  "The audience was very engaged" or "The performance engaged the audience": their imaginations are engaged, so they're not merely passive spectators.  Unfortunately, "let us go participate in an engagement" (for example) isn't meaningful English.


----------



## makot

Isn't it funny? Very similar concepts, yet impossible to use as translations...

In the same way you'd never translate ψυχαγωγία as 'engagement', it's also impossible to imagine using the word ψυχαγωγικό for 'engaging', because, quite simply, ψυχαγωγικό only means 'amusement' (e.g. show, parc, etc), plus it is not frequently used in everyday Greek...

Still, you're right OssianX: the two have so much in common!
Thanks for reminding me...


----------



## shawnee

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα Kούγκαρ και καλή χρονιά σε όλη την παρέα.
Όσον αφορά το αντίστοιχο της ψυχαγωγίας στην αγγλική γλώσσα δεν πιστεύω να καλύπτεται μόνο με μια λέξη. Θα χρειαστεί κάτι σαν: It was a very diverting amusement, or the concert was delightful, transporting or transcendent. On the other hand his absorption in his stamp or numismatic collection might be amusing or entertaining but they are not the first qualities that come to mind. Engagement in both types of diversion are culturally 	enriching though some more physically or emotionally so and others more intellectually. 
	I wouldn’t be surprised if I’ve made no sense at all. But I just had to say hello.


----------



## Cagey

Moderator's note:

Any further comments should address only the question in the original  post.

Please start a new thread to address any additional topic, always providing  that it is suitable to the forum, of course.  

Thank you.


----------

